# Memorial Day Rememberances...



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2006)

Today is a day that many Veterans hold as sacred and emotional... Some of us have lost friends and brothers, compatriots and Teammates, in the line of duty, protecting and defending the rights of the innocent...

Therefore, this is my Tribute to the men and brothers of the SEAL Team Community that I was fortunate enough to be associated with, as well as consider freinds....

Petty Officer Steve Morris
Lieutenant John Conners
Chief Petty Officer Don McFaul
Petty officer Chris Tilghman
Petty Officer Issac Rodriquez
Chief Petty Officer Matt Bourgeois
Lieutenant Commander Erik Kristensen
Petty Officer Jeff Lucas
Lieutenant Mike Murphy
Petty Officer Jeff Taylor

All these men were my Shipmates and I will always remember them for what they stood for... U will find no better Special Warfare Operators in the world, and I consider myself honored to have known these men....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Erich (May 29, 2006)

a worthy remembrance Les ! ........ thanks for that

certain names from the past can elicit a variety of responses. The mention of Hitler, for example brings feelings of contempt. On the other hand, a great historical figure like Churchill brings a positive response(most of the time). Even within the circle of our own acquaintances, we remember some individuals with thankfulness, while we think negatively of others whose lives were spent in selfish pursuits.
On memorial Day in the US, we pause to honor those of past generations. While many stirring recollections flood our minds, we realize that the time will come when each of us will also be a memory. what will others recall of our words and deeds when they think of us ?
for James Lewis Pettigru his epitaph

UNAWED BY OPINION, UNSEDUCED BY FLATTERY
UNDISMAYED BY DISASTER, HE CONFRONTED LIFE
WITH COURAGE, AND DEATH WITH CHRISTIAN HOPE.

Amen brother .......... to all those that served and are serving ............


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2006)




----------



## horseUSA (May 29, 2006)




----------



## P38 Pilot (May 29, 2006)

Sorry for your losses Les. From what you discribed they were good men.
God bless.


----------



## Wildcat (May 29, 2006)




----------



## plan_D (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Hunter368 (May 29, 2006)

I salute you, them and all men who have served. Thank you all


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2006)

This year marked the 20th anniversary of the raid on Libya. Among all the others, I want to make special mention of Capt. Fernando Ribas-Dominicci and Capt. Paul Lorence. Both good men who were involved in what I think was the opening salvo in the war on terror. Lost in the Gulf of Sitra coming off target near Tripoli flying F-111F 70-2389 "Karma 52" during Operation El Dorado Canyon. Gone but not forgotten. Picture below is the 48th TFW Wing Commander's plane "Miss Liberty" 72-448 with the loadout that was used for the operation.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 31, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2006)

Here is a list of soldiers that were assigned to my Task Force during my tour in Iraq that made the ultimate sacrifice. May they never be forgoten. 

*“...The world will little note nor long remember what we say here,
but it can never forget what they did here.
It is rather for us the living, we here be dedicated to the great task remaining before us
—that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they here gave the
last full measure of devotion—that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain,
that this nation shall have a new birth of freedom, and that government of the people, by the people,
for the people shall not perish from the earth.”
--President Abraham Lincoln
From the Gettysburg Address*


SSG Christopher E. Cutchall
D Troop, 4th Cavalry
September 29, 2003
2LT Todd J. Bryant
C Company, 1-34 Armor
October 31, 2003
SSG Gary L. Collins
A Company, 1-16 Infantry
November 8, 2003
SSG Mark D. Vasquez
A Company, 1-16 Infantry
November 8, 2003
SPC Josph L. Lister
B Company, 1-34 Armor
November 20, 2003
SPC Thomas J. Sweet II
Service Battery, 1-5 Field Artillery
November 27, 2003
SPC Uday Singh
C Company, 1-34 Armor
December 1, 2003
SGT Ryan C. Young
A Company, 1-16 Infantry
December 2, 2003
SGT Jarrod W. Black
B Company, 1-34 Armor
December 12, 2003
SGT Dennis A. Corral
C Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
January 1, 2004
SFC Gregory B. Hicks
B Troop, 1-9 Cavalry
January 8, 2004
SPC William R. Sturges Jr.
B Troop, 1-9 Cavalry
January 24, 2004
SPC Jason K. Chappell
B Troop, 1-9 Cavalry
January 24, 2004
SGT Randy S. Rosenberg
B Troop, 1-9 Cavalry
January 24, 2004
CPT Matthew J. August
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
January 27, 2004
SFC James T. Hoffman
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
January 27, 2004
SGT Travis A. Moothart
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
January 27, 2004
SSG Sean G. Landrus
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
January 29, 2004
PFC Nichole M. Frye
415th Civil Affairs Battalion
February 16, 2004
2LT Jeffrey C. Graham
C Company, 1-34 Armor
SPC Roger G. Ling
C Company, 1-34 Armor
February 19, 2004
SFC Richard S. Gottfried
HHC, Division Support Command
March 9, 2004
SSG Joe L. Dunigan Jr.
B Company, 1-16 Infantry
March 11, 2004
SPC Christopher K. Hill
B Company, 1-16 Infantry
March 11, 2004
CPT John F. Kurth
B Company, 1-18 Infantry
March 13, 2004
SPC Jason C. Ford
B Company, 1-18 Infantry
March 13, 2004
SPC Jocelyn L. Carrasquillo
HHC, 1-120 Infantry
March 13, 2004
SPC Tracy L. Laramore
B Company, 1-18 Infantry
March 17, 2004
SPC Clint R. Matthews
B Company, 1-18 Infantry
March 19, 2004
PFC Ernest H. Sutphin
B Battery, 2-11 Field Artillery
March 19, 2004
PFC Jason C. Ludlam
HHC, 2-2 Infantry
March 19, 2004
PFC Dustin L. Kreider
B Company, 1-26 Infantry
March 21, 2004
SPC Adam D. Froehlich
C Battery, 1-6 Field Artillery
March 25, 2004
1LT Doyle M. Hufstedler
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
March 31, 2004
SPC Sean R. Mitchell
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
March 31, 2004
SPC Michael G. Karr Jr.
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
March 31, 2004
PFC Cleston C. Raney
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
March 31, 2004
PVT Brandon L. Davis
B Company, 1st Engineer Battalion
March 31, 2004
PFC John D. Amos II
C Company, 1-21 Infantry
April 4, 2004
SGT Lee D. Todacheene
HHC, 1-77 Armor
SFC Marvin L. Miller
C Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
April 7, 2004
SPC Isaac M. Nieves
A Company, 82nd Engineer Battalion
April 8, 2004
SFC Raymond E. Jones
C Company, 1-7 Field Artillery
April 9, 2004
SSG Toby W. Mallet
C Company, 1-7 Field Artillery
April 9, 2004
SPC Allen J. Vandayburg
C Company, 2-2 Infantry
April 9, 2004
SPC Peter G. Enos
HHB, 1-7 Field Artillery
April 9, 2004
SGT William C. Eckhart
F Troop, 4th Cavalry
April 10, 2004
PFC Nathan P. Brown
C Company, 2-108 Infantry
April 11, 2004
SSG Victor A. Rosaleslomeli
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
April 13, 2004
SGT Christopher Ramirez
B Company, 1-16 Infantry
April 14, 2004
SPC Richard K. Trevithick
C Company, 9th Engineer Battalion
April 14, 2004
SGT Brian M. Wood
A Company, 9th Engineer Battalion
April 16, 2004
SPC Marvin A. Camposiles
HHC, 1-26 Infantry
April 17, 2004
PFC Shawn C. Edwards
B Company, 121st Signal Battalion
April 23, 2004
SPC Martin W. Kondor
A Company, 1-63 Armor
April 29, 2004
SGT Joshua S. Ladd
367th Maintenance Company
April 30, 2004
SPC Trevor A. Win’e
24th Quartermaster Company
May 1, 2004
CPT John E. Tipton
HHC, 1-16 Infantry
May 2, 2004
SSG Todd E. Nunes
A Company, 1-21 Infantry
May 2, 2004
CPT Christopher J. Kenny
F Troop, 4th Cavalry
SSG Marvin R. Sprayberry III
HHC, 2-2 Infantry
May 3, 2004
SGT Gregory L. Wahl
F Troop, 4th Cavalry
May 3, 2004
PFC Lyndon A. Marcus
F Troop, 4th Cavalry
May 3, 2004
SPC James J. Holmes
C Company, 141st Engineer Battalion
May 8, 2004
SPC Phillip D. Brown
B Company, 141st Engineer Battalion
May 8, 2004
SPC Marcos O. Nolasco
B Company, 1-33 Field Artillery
May 18, 2004
SSG Joseph P. Garyantes
B Company, 1-63 Armor
May 18, 2004
SPC Michael C. Campbell
Headquarters Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
May 19, 2004
SPC Owen D. Witt
B Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
May 23, 2004
PFC Richard H. Rosas
3-62 Air Defense Artillery, 10th Mt. Div.
May 25, 2004
PFC James P. Lamber t
3-62 Air Defense Artillery, 10th Mt. Div.
May 25, 2004
PFC Jeremiah D. Smith
A Company, 1-34 Armor
May 26, 2004
PFC Marcus J. Johnson
D Battery, 4-3 Air Defense Artillery
June 1, 2004
LCPL Todd J. Bolding
2-4-5 Marine Regiment
June 3, 2004
CPT Humayun S. M. Khan
HHC, 201st Forward Support Bn.
June 8, 2004
PFC Jason N. Lynch
C Company, 1-6 Field Artillery
June 18, 2004
CPL Tommy L. Parker Jr.
2-4-5 Marine Regiment
June 21,2004
LCPL Deshon E. Otey
2-4-5 Marine Regiment
June 21, 2004
LCPL Pedro Contreras
2-4-5 Marine Regiment
June 21, 2004
LCPL Juan Lopez
2-4-5 Marine Regiment
2LT Andre D. Tyson
A Company, 579th Engineer Battalion
June 22, 2004
SPC Patrick R. McCaffrey Sr.
A Company, 579th Engineer Battalion
June 22, 2004
CPT Christopher S. Cash
A Company, 1-120 Infantry
June 24, 2004
SPC Daniel A. Desens
A Company, 1-120 Infantry
June 24, 2004
2LT Brian D. Smith
A Company, 1-34 Armor
July 2, 2004
SPC Samuel R. Bowen
HSC, 216th Engineer Battalion
July 7, 2004
SGT Robert E. Colvill
HHC, 1-26 Infantry
July 8, 2004
SPC Sonny G. Sampler
HHC, 1-26 Infantry
July 8, 2004
SPC Collier Barcus
HHC, 1-26 Infantry
July 8, 2004
SPC William R. Emanuel
HHC, 1-26 Infantry
July 8, 2004
SPC Joseph M. Garmback Jr.
HHC, 1-26 Infantry
July 8, 2004
MSG Linda A. Tarango-Griess
267th Ordnance Company
July 11, 2004
SGT Jeremy J. Fischer
267th Ordnance Company
July 11, 2004
SGT Dustin W. Peters
314th Logistics Readiness Squadron
July 11, 2004
PFC Torry D. Harris
12th Chemical Company
July 13, 2004
SFC David A. Hartman
401st Transportation Company
July 17, 2004
PFC Nicholas H. Blodgett
A Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
July 21, 2004
SGT Tatijana Reed
66th Transportation Company
July 22, 2004
PFC Torey J. Dantzler
66th Transportation Company
July 22, 2004
SPC Nicholas Zangara
C Company, 1-7 Field Artillery
July 24, 2004
SGT Deforest L. Talbert
C Company, 1-150 Armor
July 27, 2004
PFC Joseph F. Herndon
A Company, 1-27 Infantry
July 29, 2004
SPC Anthony J. Dixon
B Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
August 1, 2004
SGT Armando Hernandez
B Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
August 1, 2004
SPC Donald R. McCune II
1-161 Infantry, 81st BCT
August 5, 2004
CPT Andrew R. Houghton
A Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
August 9, 2004
1LT Neil Anthony Santoriello
1-34 Armor, 1st BCT
August 13, 2004
SGT Daniel M. Shepherd
1-16 Infantry Regiment
August 15, 2004
1LT Charles L. Wilkins III
A Company, 216th Engineer Battalion
August 20, 2004
SPC Ryan A. Martin
A Company, 216th Engineer Battalion
August 20, 2004
2LT Matthew R. Stovall
401st Transportation Company, 167th CSG
August 22, 2004
SPC Charles L. Neeley
454th Transportation Company, 232nd CSG
August 25, 2004
A1C Carl L. Anderson
494th AEF, 835th CSG
August 29, 2004
SPC Joseph C. Thibodeaux
HHC, 2nd Brigade, 25th ID
September 1, 2004
SPC Brandon M. Read
125th Transportation Company, 167th CSG
September 6, 2004
SPC Michael Martinez
A Company, 1-6 Field Artillery
September 8, 2004
SPC Edgar P. Daclan Jr.
HHC, 1-18 Infantry
September 10, 2004
SPC Marva I. Gomez
A Company, 828th Finance Detachment
September 11, 2004
SPC Joshua J. Henry
A Company, 1-7 Field Artillery
September 20, 2004
SSG Lance J. Koenig
B Company, 141st Engineer Battalion
September 22, 2004
SPC Gregory A. Cox
C Company, 1-77 Armor
September 27, 2004
SFC Joselito Villanueva
C Company, 9th Engineer Battalion
September 27, 2004
SGT Tyler D. Prewitt
HHC, 2-2 Infantry
September 28, 2004

Below is also the memorial that was built at our headquarters for our fallen soldiers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2006)

Sadly there were too many names that it went over the allowed amount of characters so I will continue the names here. 

SSG Mike A. Dennie
106th Finance Battalion
September 29, 2004
SGT Michael Uvanni
B Company, 2-108 Infantry
October 1, 2004
PFC Mackenzie F. Callahan
E Troop, 196th Cavalry
October 1, 2004
SPC Morgen N. Jacobs
B Company, 1-18 Infantry
October 6, 2004
SSG Michael S. Voss
HHC, 1-120 Infantry
October 8, 2004
SPC Andrew C. Ehrlich
C Company, 2-2 Infantry
October 18, 2004
SPC Segun F. Akintade
A Company, 2-108th Infantry
October 28, 2004
SGT Charles J. Webb
A Company, 82nd Engineer Battalion
November 3, 2004
SPC Cody L. Wentz
A Company, 141st Engineer Battalion
November 4, 2004
CSM Steven W. Faulkenburg
HHC, 2-2 Infantry
November 9, 2004
SSG Michael C. Ottolini
A Company, 579th Engineer Battalion
November 10, 2004
SGT James C. Matteson
HHC, 2-2 Infantry
November 12, 2004
1LT Edward D. Iwan
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
November 12, 2004
CPT Sean P. Sims
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
November 13, 2004
SPC Daniel J. McConnell
C Company, 1-27 Infantry
November 16, 2004
SPC Jose R. Flores-Mejia
25th Transportation Company
November 16, 2004
SGT Jack Bryant Jr.
A Company, 1-6 Field Artillery
November 20, 2004
SPC Jeremy E. Christensen
A Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
November 27, 2004
SGT Trinidad R. Martinezluis
B Company, 201st Forward Support Bn.
November 28, 2004
SPC Erik W. Hayes
HHC, 2-2 Infantry
November 29, 2004
SPC David P. Mahlenbrock
B Company, 65th Engineer Battalion
December 3, 2004
SSG Todd D. Olson
C Company, 1-128 Infantry
December 26, 2004
PFC Curtis Wooten
C Company, 1-77 Armor
January 4, 2005
PFC Gunnar D. Becker
B Company, 2-63 Armor
January 13, 2005
SGT Kyle W. Childress
A Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
January 21, 2005
PFC Jesus A. LeonPerez
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
January 24, 2005
SSG Joseph W. Stevens
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
January 24, 2005
SPC Viktar V. Yolkin
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
January 24, 2005
SPC Michael C. Carlson
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
January 24, 2005
SGT Javier Marin Jr.
A Company, 2-2 Infantry
January 24, 2005
SGT William S. Kinzer
Headquarters Troop, 1-4 Cavalry
January 26, 2005
SPC Kevin M. Luna
B Company, 1-63 Armor
January 27, 2005


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2006)

Every one of them, I salute... I takes a dedicated man to put foward the ultimate sacrifice....


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2006)

Amen brother.  Rest well, gentlemen. And thank you!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2006)




----------

